
Inside the World of San Francisco’s Millionaire Uber Drivers - Chico75
https://medium.com/halting-problem/inside-the-world-of-san-francisco-s-millionaire-uber-drivers-f6f867a56000#.xe4szoetc
======
tostitos1979
I've met some interesting drivers at Uber. One had a restaurant chain that he
had sold off and was killing time. No Tesla yet but a 7 series BMW and a high
end Mercedes. I've also spoken to many Uber drivers who were blue collar works
in the Bay area and have houses worth over a million bucks ... they have
little income so Uber allows them to stay in the Bay area.

------
byoung2
Any way to verify the claims from the article? I can't find any mention of
Rivalta or its sale to Salesforce. Seems more likely the Tesla is leased
(business expense) and he spends more time as an UberBlack driver to pay for
it.

